# Bait Caster Recommendations



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

I'm putting together two baitcaster rigs to be used primarily for freshwater natives in Vic/NSW.

I have the rods
(1) Shimano "Squidgy Bass" Length 5' 10" line 3-6kg - for lighter work, Yellas, Reddies, Bass
(2) Penn "Pin Point Tournament" Lenght 5' 8" line 8kg - for Cod

I looking for bait caster reel recommendations: I'm planning to do a lot of casting, plus some trolling with these out fits. I'd like the reels to be low profile, robust, smooth, line capacity around 120 meters and have a good drag. The type of reel you can comfortably use for hours on end. My budget could go to $250/reel.

Also was thinking of buying from ebay (new reels only) in order to get as much reel for my $$ as possible. Anything to be wary of when buying bait casters via ebay?

TIA


----------



## Astro (Nov 27, 2006)

i love my abu 5600 C4...that i can cast with all day long...although it holds more line then you will need, but better more then less


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

Im a big fan of both the Shimanos and Daiwas. I have both, so unbiased. For your budget, look for an original Shimano Calucutta 200 (round body style - My trolling reel) or a Curado (low profile). In Daiwa, Team Daiwa Advantage, Ive seen em around $250 on special.

I havent tried them, but I hear the new Abu (Revo) and Pfluger low profiles are great value for money.

If you can stretch to $300-400 range (alot I know) there are some magnificent reels in that range.

Doesnt reel(ly) help does it!

Joffa


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback guys



Joffa said:


> If you can stretch to $300-400 range (alot I know) there are some magnificent reels in that range.Joffa


What would you be getting for the extra $$? What reels would you suggest in this price range?

TIA


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Go a Curado, and get a spare spool, run one spool with 10-15lb braid, the other with 30-40lb, just swap the spools when you change rods. Only takes about 20 seconds to change spools ( you might need to check that - apparently there is a new model out).


----------



## Red Herring (Dec 18, 2006)

Re the Curado, I've had one for 4-5yrs now and can't complain. Its had one general service and copped a lot of abuse in saltwater conditions and its still going strong. I'm sure theres other fancier / more expensive models out there but I've never regreted the purchase.

RH


----------



## Joffa (Nov 8, 2007)

re the Extra dollars, you normally get a much better quality reel. Faster spinning spool, higher drag rating, better drag, better casting control etc etc. If you havent used a baitcaster alot, you wont notice the difference that much unless you compare against one of the digitally controlled reels.
Just my opinion....
Joffa


----------



## Imaddictedtofishing (Nov 28, 2007)

ABU REVO!!! Best reel i have ever bought. Lots of drag, nice line cap and looks sexy as! You can get em from 190-300 bucks.


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

I have the ABU Revo Inshore and cant fault it. Had it for about a year now, comes fishing with me about twice a week. I've caught a heap of Snapper (and other fish) using it. been dunked a few times, very easy to pull apart and clean up. Still going strong. I would certainly buy another if I ever managed to wear it out.


----------



## pescado (May 17, 2007)

The new curado e5 is sweet.....slow retrieve ratio, perfect for natives, nice and light.

or

Ive got the same penn rod as yourself except in the 6kg and have a calcutta 200B on it, balances out nicely, very tough, good drag.

Decisions decisions


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks to all for taking the time to share your wisdom. Shimano gear has always served me well, and the new Curado has certainly received some rave reviews, so that's the way I'm leaning.

Next question, handedness aside, the Curado comes in 3 different models. (Click on the Specs tab)). (http://fish.shimano.com/publish/content ... ado_E.html) which would best serve me needs?

I was thinking of the lower (5:1) gear ratio for greater strength and slow lure retrieves. Anybody think I'd be better served by the 7:1 model?
Also I figure the small reel 7.6oz would be fine for Yellas and Reddies. Would it also be enough for big cod or should I go the larger 10.5oz model, which has more drag?

Personally I' d like the reel which will best balance the rod I have, small and light is better for casting all day, but still with enough grunt to do the job.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

leftieant said:


> Check out motackle.com.au - prices seem to be pretty sharp, plus they service as well, plus they're Australian.


Thanks for the tip ant, those are some of the best prices I've been able to find on the Net. Cheers mate.

PS we'll have to organise a trip sometime soon. If you're happy to fish with a bloke who, fishes from a canoe, pisses in a bottle and trolls by holding the rod wedged between his foot and an esky


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Some good buys in the 'For Sale' section...

viewtopic.php?f=6&t=24050

TDA HSTA all the way at that price!


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Some good buys in the 'For Sale' section...
> 
> viewtopic.php?f=6&t=24050
> 
> TDA HSTA all the way at that price!


Well thats done screwed the pooch, now I'm confused all over again :?


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

*RE : Stuff in the 'For Sale' section -*

The fuego is fresh only but a nice reel, pretty light too (Weight: 220 grams)

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store ... sp?ID=3281

TDA is a bit heavier, but a superioir reel IMO (Weight: 250 grams)

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store ... sp?ID=4360

*RE : Stuff on the higher $$$ spectrum -*

The lighter the reel the more casts all day, one reason why the Alphas103 is popular (An incredible 180 grams)

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store ... sp?ID=3725

Lucky enough to own a Steez, I didnt spend that much though (155 grams and dropping)

http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store ... sp?ID=4594


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

paffoh said:


> Lucky enough to own a Steez, I didnt spend that much though (155 grams and dropping)
> 
> http://www.campbellsprotackle.com/store ... sp?ID=4594


*$775* Man I bet you don't fish with that puppy wedged between your foot and the esky!! :shock:

Seriously - Thanks for the input.


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks to all for your contributions.

In the end I went with the Shimano Curado E (CU201E7 - The left hand one, 7:1 ratio)
Got it new from http://www.motackle.com.au (Shimano on special at the moment) for $239 + $10 S/H. Came in $1 under my $250 budget 

This new Curado is smaller and lighter than previous Curado models, but apparently lacking none of their performance. Am hopeful it will be the goods on everything from cod to bass, time will tell I guess.

Will see how I like this reel before deciding what to put on my second rod.

Thanks Again,


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Bushy said:


> paffoh said:
> 
> 
> > Lucky enough to own a Steez, I didnt spend that much though (155 grams and dropping)
> ...


I dont think it goes in the yak at all!! :lol: do you ever use it Paff?

I sold it to him about a year ago and ive never seen it again since :lol:


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Nice work Bushy, sounds like a great reel!

The following images are for fourfiddy...



















Kept as a bank reel, small GL2 butt does not like rod holders (Always the smart ass Craig, lol)

PS - Tell him how much I paid! :twisted:


----------



## craig450 (May 11, 2007)

Bushy, if you can find one on ebay in your price range, the TD Sol is worth a look too, for bass and yellas its a great reel, good for casting light weights.



paffoh said:


> PS - Tell him how much I paid! :twisted:


 :lol: :lol: :lol: 
No need to go into detail :lol: ill say tho, im glad you snapped it up for that price rather than selling it for more to someone i dont know, your a good bloke, so u deserve a good price


----------



## paddlefisher (Feb 1, 2009)

Hiya Bushy & all!

Be aware that you can`t switch sides for the handle on a baitcaster!
See viewtopic.php?f=10&t=23992

I grew up using eggbeaters, as you call them, so when looking for a baitcaster bought a lefty(LH), but also got my dad`s ABU 6000 (RH), which is a beautiful reel in cherry red and pearl handle knobs, tried it  but can`t make the switching hands technique mine, (don`t want to either)

Got a 2 Quantum cabo`s, and a Quatum PT, aTica 201 as well, Rick Clunn`s Basspro models, great for casting into the wind, but simply love my Abu 5601C4, when trolling and casting big lures, the big rounded side gives me leverage on the rod.

Personally not going to buy any reels in the US$ 50-120 range anymore, just last too short, but can be jewels when new.

PF


----------



## WayneD (Jul 11, 2006)

Bugger!!!! Both the Fuego and Advantage are great reels. The fuego is fresh only but can handle some decent fish, I have caught bass up to 55cm on this puppy. The Advantage is popular among barra fishers up north so would be able to handle a cod nicely I would think with a line upgrade. I have only caught bass on both of mine though.

Don't blame you for going the Curado at only $250 new.

I personally am looking at a Revo Inshore with a whopping 10kgs of drag!!!! or a zillion or a curado. Bloody hell there are just too many choices!!!


----------



## Bushy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Wayne - I reckon your reels would have been perfect for my needs, the Advantage on the cod stick and the Fuego for on the lighter yella/reddie rod. The only reason I didn't shoot you a PM is that I wanted left hand wind.



WayneD said:


> Bugger!!!! Both the Fuego and Advantage are great reels. The fuego is fresh only but can handle some decent fish, I have caught bass up to 55cm on this puppy. The Advantage is popular among barra fishers up north so would be able to handle a cod nicely I would think with a line upgrade. I have only caught bass on both of mine though.
> 
> Don't blame you for going the Curado at only $250 new.
> 
> I personally am looking at a Revo Inshore with a whopping 10kgs of drag!!!! or a zillion or a curado. Bloody hell there are just too many choices!!!


----------

